# Vantrue n2 pro



## Useless (Nov 1, 2018)

i put a vantrue n2 pro with the gps bracket and a 256 gig card in my car. I drove around for a while and came home to check the video. It seems to be working fine, but on the loop feature it is set for 5 minutes. If I set it to off, will it just record one long video instead of breaking it into 5 minute segments?Are there any advantages to having it set on 1, 3, 5 minutes or turning the feature off? And am I correct in thinking that once the card is full it will keep recording and just write over the old video?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

My experience is if you turn off the loop feature, it'll record until the memory is full and stops recording. Enabling the loop feature is better as it utilizes the storage space more efficiently. 

If you want to stop a video from being re-written, say you had an incident happen and you want to save it, you can press the button with the little hazard symbol on it on the far left side. A tiny red lock will appear on your screen and the footage will be saved.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My dash cam is set to 5 minute loop the advantage on my dash cam is I don't have to worry about memory card management. If there is any questionable incident I can hit a lock button and that 5 minute segment will be locked so it does not automatically get erased. When my card gets full it erases the older unlocked files for new files. Also has a g-shock sensor that locks files. Hit a pot hole and it locks the file.

When I run mine out of loop mode it will record until the card is full and then stops recording. Not sure if your model works the same way.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Uber and Lyft give you start and stop times for your rides. Why would you want to search 24 hours of video to find the incident. I think 3 or 5 minute intervals make it much easier to find any information you need to review.


----------



## Useless (Nov 1, 2018)

Yeah, that all makes sense. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Also for reasons that I can’t even fathom some jurisdictions require certain recording intervals for it to be legally considered a “dash cam” in that jurisdiction. In California it must record in 3 minute intervals to legally qualify. This doesn’t necessarily mean you need to set it to this interval, just that it needs to be capable of being set to this interval to be sold as a “dash cam” in California.


----------

